# Police dept trade-in FNP-45 SS



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just became aware of this. Good deal?? Add about $40 for shipping and FFL transfer.

http://www.kiesler.com/police/productdetail.aspx?cat=2616&pid=22779


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I wouldn't. Never heard of FNP handguns. Although I've been retired 4 years now, I know of no Dept that issued FNP. I know they were not on my Dept's authorized list. Stick with A brand you know. I'll bet you can get a Glock for about the same $$$....Good luck


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

the FNP series of pistols gets good reviews and is a viable choice for those not on the "glock" bandwagon.
That being said average price on Gun broker for one is 600 and up.
Here is the review of said gun by Guns&Ammo FNP-45
And FN has been making guns for a long long time.. even before "gasp" glocks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kieslers only sells online to LEOs. I use to live by them and shopped there all the time but for what ever reason their online sales are limited to LEOs.

As for the FNP, shoot one and handle one before you decide. I tried them out, stuck with Glock. For me, Glocks and Browning Hi-powers just fit.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like they sell to military and retired military also...........My point was that they are an unknown to me... If it truky is an ex law enforcement weapon, just remember, they put alot of rounds through it, required qualification. How do these hold up??? I know my Glock stood up well, It's retired now too.....


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Ron Beermunder has one in inventory. I think that it's currently the best DA/SA handgun on the market right now. Lowest bore-axis, decent trigger pull, light weight and ambi controls for lefties like me. The only con I can think of is that there is little aftermarket support for the FNP/FNX. Even finding holsters for the FNP/FNX are problematic.

The only LEO agency that issues them is the New Roads Louisiana police department. Albeit they use the FNP. FN actually donated the handguns to them after their department burned down.

I wouldn't get so wrapped up if a firearm is or isn't issued to .mil or LEOs. There has been many favorable reviews of the FNP/FNX series. Also, FN has been making firearms since 1899 and makes 89% of .mil's firearms. Time will tell, but so far the general consensus among many FNP/FNX owners is that they are good to go.


----------



## twodogsfym (Dec 22, 2008)

Just my 2cents here. I bought a FNP 9mm after reading some great reviews on the pistol, and it is now my favorite shooter. I have actually put my Sig 226 away and this is the gun I practice at the range with. Very good quality, and super comfortable to grip. Much better grip angle than any Glock I've held. I have well over 2000 rounds through mine and never had one hiccup.
FN makes some awesome weapons for our military including some fantastic machine guns.


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

i have an fnx 40 great gun, won it in a raffle at the BX, put only 30 rounds through it but it so far it outshot the XD and taurus 24/7 at the range this past week, really tight action and short slide movement compared to other two.


----------

